# Piccoli errori nel hand book italiano

## swimmerino88

Non voglio per niente essere pignolo,voglio solo aiutare la comunità...sono nuovo nel mondo gentoo poichè provengo da debian e ubuntu...allora leggendo l'hand-book ho trovato un errore di battitura in "Opzionale:Account utente",che si trova nelle prime pagine della guida...c'è un frase con un errorino:"Sono necessari i privilegi di root per cambiare la password di ROTTO"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   si poteva mettere anche rutto!era più bello!in questi giorno continuerò con la lettura,se troverò altri errori ve li dirò senza problemi!

----------

## Scen

 *swimmerino88 wrote:*   

> c'è un frase con un errorino:"Sono necessari i privilegi di root per cambiare la password di ROTTO"      si poteva mettere anche rutto!

 

Eh eh eh, ma non lo sai che l'utente Gentoo per eccellenza, quando effettua l'installazione manuale e legge l'Handbook, ha a fianco a sè un bel boccale di birra e il sacchetto di patatine fritte?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Pertanto il rutto libero ci sta anche troppo bene  :Razz: 

A parte gli scherzi, attualmente gestisco io le traduzioni italiane della documentazione di Gentoo, per cui ogni segnalazione di errori di questo tipo (traduzioni errate, errori grammaticali/ortografici) puoi pure inviarmele direttamente: scen@gentoo.org

Grazie infinite   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skypjack

Al termine di ogni mail, dovrai concludere la tua esposizione con: "Ave Scen"

O Scen verrà la notte a torturarti facendoti il solletico sotto i piedi...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi, attualmente gestisco io le traduzioni italiane della documentazione di Gentoo, per cui ogni segnalazione di errori di questo tipo (traduzioni errate, errori grammaticali/ortografici) puoi pure inviarmele direttamente: scen@gentoo.org

 

Scen,

sei stato avvisato della recente introduzione delle pene corporali in caso di errore nella documentazione ufficiale?

Devo controllare il listino ma mi sembra che che l'handbook preveda il massimo della pena  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Scen,
> 
> sei stato avvisato della recente introduzione delle pene corporali in caso di errore nella documentazione ufficiale?
> 
> Devo controllare il listino ma mi sembra che che l'handbook preveda il massimo della pena 

 

D'oh!  :Razz: 

Azz, adesso chiamo Marco Mascherpa e gliene dico 4, di questa cosa non me ne aveva parlato!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

Cmq... Fixed in CVS, thanks!  :Cool: 

----------

## skypjack

Scen, rileggevo la traduzione sulle Presentazioni (l'ultima fatta, mi pare) e c'è un errore in uno dei titoli (una doppia "ii") anche se ora non ce l'ho più sott'occhio e non mi ricordo qual'era, comunque si nota bene!!  :Very Happy: 

Che famo?

Fammi sapere, anche in lista se vuoi, o in privato (la mia mail ce l'hai).

----------

## Scen

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scen, rileggevo la traduzione sulle Presentazioni (l'ultima fatta, mi pare) e c'è un errore in uno dei titoli (una doppia "ii") anche se ora non ce l'ho più sott'occhio e non mi ricordo qual'era, comunque si nota bene!! 
> 
> Che famo?
> 
> Fammi sapere, anche in lista se vuoi, o in privato (la mia mail ce l'hai).

 

Ok, corretto  :Razz: 

Ripeto: se trovate errori grammaticali/ortografici/ecc. nelle TRADUZIONI della documentazione ufficiale, segnalatemelo DIRETTAMENTE via e-mail: scen@gentoo.org , o al massimo alla ML gentoo-docs-it@gentoo.org (così non "sporchiamo" il forum).

Denghiu  :Cool: 

----------

## skypjack

Come sei antipatico, Scen ...   :Razz: 


Ovviamente scherzo, hai pienamente ragione, sorry!!

----------

## swimmerino88

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Come sei antipatico, Scen ...  
> 
> Ovviamente scherzo, hai pienamente ragione, sorry!!

 

ok va bene!

----------

